

Google+ cooking school - sramam
http://blogs.kqed.org/bayareabites/2011/08/04/cooking-lessons-in-real-time-google-cooking-school/

======
martythemaniak
I (and others) have mentioned this in comments to Vic Guntotra, but what
Hangouts really need is an "audience" feature. 10 people participating is
great, but image the things you can do if you have 10 direct participants and
hundreds of viewers via some sort of YouTube integration.

Now that I see this, I'd like you guys to imagine Hangouts with audiences and
Google's payments system integrated. Experts (developers, chefs, tutors,
whatevers) can charge small amounts for participants and free for viewers.

I think part of the reason geeks like me (and HN, I think) are excited about
G+ is because it really does have a ton of potential. I'd love to see the
above implemented.

------
knowtheory
Damn it. I had this idea two weeks ago w/ my wife (who's a chef & dietitian).

I guess we'll have to compete on execution :)

~~~
kirubakaran
Also, this is not a 'winner takes all' space. You should definitely do it.

~~~
knowtheory
That's absolutely true. My comment was more on the immediate mindshare issue.

My wife and i actually gave a talk at Rubyconf2010 about nutrition stuff and
the engineering mindset
(<http://confreaks.net/videos/459-rubyconf2010-healthy-hackers> ), and got
some positive feedback, and got a few requests to continue discussing the
subject online but my wife has been busy w/ school until this past spring
unfortunately).

It's definitely good to see more food/culinary content moving online.

~~~
jules
There is definitely place for more cooking help! Especially with more
expertise and being more down to earth. The OP was a good show but there is a
lot to be improved. For example the chocolate ice cream recipe was focused on
not having sugar, but they substitute dates which contain a lot of sugar. Now
that might make the ice cream taste better but that's not what they optimized
for, so an actual recipe optimized for taste would probably taste better. And
your wife, being a chef, will come up with a tastier pizza sauce than tomato
paste + herbs :)

So I hope you will still execute your plans.

------
bennesvig
It would be nice if they had someone who could be assigned the "Director" role
and choose which person to feature on the video.

------
charlesju
There seems to be that there should be a better solution than Google Hangout.
Anyone have any leads for a better platform for this?

~~~
slpollack
My company (<http://www.hotpotevents.com>) is currently working on a platform
to enable anyone to lead a fun, social, interactive cooking event in their
home. Still early stage but we're aiming for private beta this Fall.

------
jsavimbi
Great idea that can be easily applied to any form of teaching and tutoring.
Stand by for the influx of PhD's offering after-school tutoring as a business.

